# Koi haben abgelaicht



## santos (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo Koifreunde, wollte mich mal informieren, ob bei einem von Euch schon die Koi gelaicht haben?
Bei mir ist seit gestern der Teich aufgewühlt, Pflanzen zerstört und alles was dazu gehört 
Heute Morgen war dann plötzlich Ruhe und im ganzen Teich an Algen, Pflanzen und den Laichbürsten sind kleine Eier zu erkennen.

Also dann mal schnell das Hälterungsbecken gefüllt, Teichwasser rein und die Eier eingsammelt.

Bin mal gespannt ob es dieses Jahr was wird.


Habt ihr dieses Jahr schon Nachwuchs?


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

also bei uns hab ich ,,Überraschungseier" gefunden, weiß nicht was es war, hab die Koi nicht aktiv laichen gesehen, nur die Orfen waren sehr aktiv, aber ob die selber gelaicht haben oder nur Eier fressen wollten hab ich nich gesehen.. also warte ich ab.. bei mir wohnen die schwimmenden Kommas im 260 Liter Aquarium


----------



## santos (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also bei mir waren es definitiv die Koi, es war dieses jahr das erste mal in meinem Teich 
Die Koi meinten Gestern echt "zerstört den Teich" 
Es ist wirklich impulsant sie live und in Farbe beim laichen beobachten zu können. Jetzt bin ich gespannt ob die Kleinen auch durchkommen


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Behandle die kleinen sehr sorgsam, dann kommen die meisten durch.


----------



## santos (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob kleine Baby-Koi nach dem schlüpfen gelb sind und aussehen wie eine Larve?


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Kleine Fische sehen nach dem Schlüpfen aus wie zwei kleine Äuglein mit Schwänzchen...


----------



## santos (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also das etwas das ich sad, sah aus wie eine mückenlarve die Gold-gelb war.


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Santos,
am Ende dieses Beitrags hat Werner ein Video eingestellt, bei dem man am Ende des ersten gut sehen kann wie die aussehen sollten.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Im Link sind noch Bilder von kleinen Koi ca. 1 Woche alt.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/89


.


----------



## santos (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Super,ich danke euch von ganzem Herzen. Ich hoffe wirklich,dass es was wird. Muss das Wasser konstant warm gehalten werden?


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Du solltest die kleinen schon rausholen und extra aufziehen.
Normalerweise werden die im Teich schnell gefressen. Bisher hat es bei mir nur ein ganz schwarzer ohne Hilfe geschafft.

Wenn du sie rausholst, mach dich auf eine Menge Arbeit gefasst. (Spass natürlich auch!)
Was ich mit diesen ekligen kleinen Eiern mal erlebt habe, kannst du hier nachlesen.

Bitte die Intensivhaltung mit hohen Temperaturen im Winter nicht nachmachen.


----------



## santos (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Das habe ich schon direkt gemacht. Ablaichbürsten und diverse Eier welche an pflanzen hingen separiert. Sind jetzt in einem 300l Gefäße mit Sauerstoffzufuhr. Jetzt habe ich schon einiges gelesen von malichgrün usw. benötigt man so etwas unbedingt? Sollte ich das Wasser auch temparieren? Und dann nach Ca 5 Tagen werden sie schlüpfen?


----------



## wp-3d (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Santos,

ich züchte nebenbei auch Fische, benutze keine chemischen Mittel gegen Laichverpilzung
auch Medikamente für irgend eine Krankheit hat es in unserer Zucht in den letzten 5 Jahren noch nicht gegeben.
Bei uns läuft es mit dem Ausbrüten in kleinen Biologisch eingefahrenen 30Ltr. Aquarien mit sauberen Bodengrund (Sand) und Hamburger Mattenfilter.
Es kommt nicht aus jedem Ei ein kleiner Fisch, aber es ist genügend.

Kleine Aquarien haben den Vorteil, das die Jungfische nach dem Freischwimmen konzentriert gefüttert werden können.

Der Nachteil: 
die Becken müssen stetig unter Kontrolle sein, da durch Ausscheidungen und Futterreste sich schnell die Wasserwerte verschlechtern können 
und schnell mit einem Wasserwechsel entgegen gesteuert werden muss.

Mit der Temperatur lässt sich der Schlupf und das Wachstum regulieren, 
ist es kälter dauert es etwas länger, liegen die Temperaturen höher läuft alles schneller, 
aber auch die Abbauprozesse durch Mikroorganismen.
Es wird mehr Sauerstoff verbraucht, hinzu kommt, das warme Wasser nimmt auch weniger Sauerstoff auf.
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mit 18-20°C laufen lassen.

Gegen verpilzen der Eier helfen auch organische Mittel wie Erlenzapfen, Torf und auch Eichenproduckte wie Späne oder Laub.


.


----------



## santos (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Werner,danke für deine Antwort. Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt ob bei mir was wachsen wird. Habe das Wasse. Auf 21Grad tempariert. Jetzt habe ich heute Morgen gesehen,dass ein paar Eier nicht mehr klar sind,sondern etwas milchig. Sind diese jetzt kaput? Werden jetzt alle Eier kaput gehen?


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo,

es gibt immer Eier die nicht befruchtet sind, sie werden weis und verpilzen.
Viele Eier in unmittelbarer Nähe können auch betroffen werden.

So ist die Natur, 
am Ende wirst Du froh sein wenn auch nur ein sehr kleiner Teil hoch kommt.

.


----------



## santos (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja denke prozentual sind Ca 50% verpilzt. Aber denke für das erste mal dass ich es versuche,kann ich froh sein,wenn 1-2 Koi im nächsten Jahr durch den Teich flitzen. Oder denkst Du das ist unrealistisch?


----------



## Vera44 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Santos!

Bei uns tut sich zur Zeit noch nichts. Weit weg von Dir sind wir ja nicht. Wir haben auch beim ersten Mal ablaichen die Eier separat getan. Nach unbefruchteten Eiern und Fehlbildungen ist am Ende tatsächlich ein Koi übriggeblieben. Es ist ein Butterfly Mutter Madame Butterfly und Vater Max, also ist das unser Minimax. Mittelerweiler hat der kleine Kerl knapp 20cm und ist seinem Vater "wie aus dem Gesicht" geschnitten.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit den Kleinen.


----------



## santos (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also bei mir war es wirklich sehr impulsiv was am Mittwoch in unserem Teich abgegangen ist.
Jetzt kann ich es kaum abwarten,dass die kleinen schlüpfen. Ich hoffe es ist bald soweit.
denkt ihr, ich sollte die Kleinen nach dem Schlüpfen in ein Aquarium umsetzen?
Oder denkt ihr ich sollte sie weiterhin in der 300l Regentonne lassen. Mache nachher mal Bilder vom Aufbau und dem Stand der Dinge ( sobald der Regen mal pausiert)


----------



## Joerg (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Besser in ein AQ, am Anfang kannauch etwqs weniger Wasser drin sein, dann habem die es leichter an die Oberfläche zu kommen.
Mach dann auch gleich einen Filter rein


----------



## santos (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

So habe mal ein paar Fotos probiert zu machen,kann jemand sehen, ob die Eier befruchtet sind? Bzw. Ob sie verpilzt sind?


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Na spätestens jetzt wird aus den Eiern nichts mehr.
Die dürfen keiner Luft ausgesetzt werden ...

Umsetzen oder Absammeln immer unter Wasser, NIE über Wasser!


Mandy


----------



## santos (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Gut, aber an den Laichbürsten sind noch recht viele gelbe durchsichtige Eier. Werden die auch kaput gehen?
Oh nein.........


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Jedes Ei das mit der Luft in Berührung kommt geht kaputt ... ob befruchtet oder nicht befruchtet.
Das spielt keine Rolle.

Hab einfach 5Tage Geduld ... spätestens dann weißt Du ob die Eier (die unter Wasser sind) befruchtet sind oder nicht.
Und wenn dann Babyfische da sind, kannste die immer noch raus holen und in ein Aquarium setzen.

Mandy


----------



## santos (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Selbst wenn es eine Luftberührung von nur wenigen Sekunden ist?
Denn ich habe die Eier am Donnerstag morgen aus dem Teich genommen, denke dann müssten sie ja jetzt schon Alle kaput sein oder?


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Jedes Ei das mit der Luft in Berührung kommt geht kaputt ... ob befruchtet oder nicht befruchtet.




Hi Mandy,

wo steht den das, ist mir neu. 

@ Santos,
kannst langsam einen Wasserwechsel machen es fängt an zu schäumen.
Die leicht gelblichen Eier sehen gut aus, ganz weiße werden bald verpilzen, 

.


.


----------



## santos (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Bei dem Wasserwechsel sollte ich das Wasser komplet wechseln oder nur zum Teil?
Gut das Schäumen kommt auch durch die Sauerstoffzuleitung über einen Ausströmer 
Sollte ich die 300Liter des Behälters nutzen oder denkt ihr das ist noch zu gross?


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Es schäumt durch den Ausströmer aber nur weil das Wasser mit Eiweiß belastet ist.

Jetzt erst einmal ca. 50% danach täglich 10-20% Trinkwasser mit ca 20°C.

Der Schaum sollte die nächsten Tage durch Wasserwechsel verschwinden, 
wenn nicht bis 30% täglich wechseln.
Jungfische mögen auch kein Nitrat, gibt Kümmerwuchs.

Ich würde weiter hin die gesamte Tonne nutzen.

Achte auf die Pflanzen, wenn sie nicht wachsen belasten sie auch das Wasser,
ich würde sie nach dem Schlüpfen aus der Tonne nehmen.


.


----------



## santos (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja die Pflanzen habe ich vor raus zu nehmen,wenn was geschlüpft ist.
habe eben mal Wasser abgelassen Ca 50% werde deinen tip auf jedenfall entgegennehmen und befolgen,will ja das es was wird. Aber jetzt mal noch eine Frage das mit der luftberührung ist das wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



santos schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal noch eine Frage das mit der luftberührung ist das wirklich so schlimm?




Wenn von unseren Tieren die Gelege zu sehr vermulmt sind, 
siebe ich sie ab, dann sind sie auch kurz an der Luft.


.


----------



## Joerg (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Santos,
Werner hat schon einige Erfahrungen mit der Aufzucht. 

Die WW sollten die Temperatur nicht viel ändern. Den Filter solltest du langsam in Betrieb nehmen.
Mach dir mal Gedanken über die Fütterung der Kleinen.
Lebendfutter ist am besten. Je nach Alter das passende. Bereite das schon mal vor.


----------



## santos (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo, ja darüber habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht. Meine Idee bzw. Vorhaben ist folgendes. Nach dem schlüpfen,werden die kleinen ja noch durch den Dottersack mit Nahrung versorgt. Anschließend wollte ich sie mit kleinen Mückenlarven aus den zwei bei mir im Garten stehenden Regentonnen versorgen.
Denkt ihr ich sollte eine Zwischengrösse füttern? Z.b. Eigelb oder ähnliches?


----------



## santos (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

So der Wasserwechsel wurde für den heutigen Tag wieder vollzogen.
Was denkt ihr denn ab wann ich die geschlüpften Jungen mit dem Auge wahrnehmen kann?
Denn es ist wirklich schwierig diese zu sehen, da die Regentonne ja auch dunkel ist.
Bin am überlegen, ob ich heute Mittag oder Morgen eine Laichbürste mal rausnehme und in ein Aquarium stecke.
Oder sollte ich hiermit noch warten bis ich was geschlüpftes sehe?
Es sind noch sehr viele Eier gelblich gold und ich kann auch schon dunkle Flecken im Inneren erahnen. Denke dies bedeutet ja, dass es anscheinend was wird, oder?
Über Tips und Tricks bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Santos,



> Jungfische mögen auch kein Nitrat, gibt Kümmerwuchs.


das war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. 

Nitrat lässt nicht verhindern, nur zu hohe Nitratwerte die bei der Jungfischaufzucht durch intensives füttern schnell in die Höhe steigen, 
kann das Wachstum der Kleinen Fische blockieren. 

Am Anfang mit Eigelb füttern ist i.O. dieses aber in Maßen, viele übertreiben es.

Etwas Eigelb in einem kleinen Behälter in Wasser auflösen und nur wenige Tröpfchen ins Aufzuchtwasser geben.
Immer nur Kleinstmengen aber mehrmals am Tag und immer eine Schaumbildung verhindern.

Regelmäßige Wasserwechsel mit reinen Trinkwasser ist nie verkehrt es erspart Zeit und kostenintensive Wassertests.

Nach ein paar Tagen sind frisch geschlüpfte Artemia das Beste aber die Kleinmengen im Handel sind oft Schrott, 
so sind für Hobbyzüchter die entkapselten Artemiaeier für kleine Koi die bessere Wahl. 

Zusätzlich Klein-getier in geeigneter Größe aus der Regentonne, nur mit den Tonnen kommst Du schnell an Grenzen.


.


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Santos,

im Aquarium hast Du eine bessere Kontrolle, nur oft weniger Volumen.
Es kann konzentrierter gefüttert werden, bedarf aber auch einer ständigen Kontrolle.

Im Aquarium sollte ein Filter mit feinen Schwamm vorhanden sein.

.


----------



## santos (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Danke für deine Antworten.was denkst Du ab wann ich die Brut sehen kann,denkst Du ich würde sie direkt nach dem schlüpfen wahrnehmen können? Oder halten sich die Kleinen eher am Boden des Fasses auf?


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Santos,

siehe:  http://www.koizucht-hobby.de/html/koibilder.html




.


----------



## santos (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

So ich habe soeben mal drei Eier aus der Tonne genommen und mit ins Haus genommen. Also diese Eier sehen doch wirklich gut aus,oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ich bilde mir ein, in den Eiern Augen zu sehen


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir ein, in den Eiern Augen zu sehen




Hi Christine,

bilde Dir mal nichts ein, es ist so, da sind Augen.

@ Santos, es sieht gut aus. 

.


----------



## santos (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja also ich behaupte aus,dass es Augen sind. Werde nachher mal ein Teil der Eier in ein Aquarium tun,dann habe ich einen besseren Überblick über die Situation.
Den anderen Teil,werde ich in der Regentonne lassen.
Ab wann sollte ich anfangen zu füttern,denke ich werde eigelb nehmen.


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Juhu, die ersten Kleinen sind geschlüpft. Jetzt liegen die am Boden des Aquarium und zappeln wie wild.
Leider konnte ich kein gutes Foto schiessen, da sie wirklich noch verdammt klein und zudem durchsichtig sind.
Habe mal versucht ein Video zu machen, hier zappelt Einer.
Hoffe man kann es erkennen.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Schade, das Video kann ich nicht öffnen 
Windows Media Player unterstützt mp4-Dateien nicht ... so zumindest die Fehlermeldung.

Mandy


----------



## wp-3d (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Santos,

Glückwunsch, ich sehe zwei von deinen drei umgesetzten Eier zappeln.

Wenn das Schlupfergebnis in der Tonne im gleichen Verhältnis ist, dann mach dich auf etwas gefasst.


@ Mandy,  VLC Player hat keine Probleme:  http://www.chip.de/downloads/VLC-media-player-32-Bit_13005928.html


.


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja, ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, ob auch in der Tonne so ein gutes Ergebnis besteht.
Sobald die Jungs geschlüpft sind, ist dann der schwierigste Teil erledigt? Denn man muss ja aufpassen, dass die Eier nicht verpilzen usw. oder ist die Aufzucht bzw. das Anfüttern das schwerere Unterfangen?


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Santos, 
ich hoffe, man kann es erkennen, das ist alles, was bei mir übrig geblieben ist, vom letzten Jahr !!
Ca. 3 cm groß , 2 Koikinder . Leider durch die spiegelung schlecht zu erkennen .


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Jolantha, das ist wirklich der Rest der es geschafft hat?
Wie viele Koi sind denn bei dir ca geschlüpft nur so über den Daumen?
Hattest du sie separiert oder wuchsen sie in deinem Teich?


----------



## Suse (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi,
wie süüüüß, Augen... sie haben mir zugezwinkert - ich schwör.

Also, wenn der Laich nicht mit Sauerstoff in Berührung kommen darf, wie zum Teufel haben unsere ca.500 kleinen Koi-Lümmels es geschafft zu überleben? 
Die waren bestimmt, mit samt ihrer Laichbürste, für 30 Sekunden an der Luft, bevor sie in ihrem Luxusbecken, fern ab ihrer verfressenen Elternschaft, in Sicherheit waren.


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

So ich habe eben einen der Kleinen vor die Linse bekommen.
Manche liegen wir in vielen Kommentaren geschrieben am Boden andere dagegen schwimmen etwas durchs Aquarium und setzen sich an den Pflanzen fest. 
Woran sehe ich denn ob ich zufüttern sollte?
Also die erste Mahlzeit wird wohl ein Eigelb werden. Wie viel soll ich denn füttern? Gibt es da irgendeine Faustformel?


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

ich hab ja gerade auch schwimmende Kommas.... allerdings in einem 260 Liter Aquarium draussen auf der Terrasse...   bei uns gibts Eigelb.. tropfenweise...  lieber öfter wenig als zuviel.. das gammelt nur


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



santos schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha, das ist wirklich der Rest der es geschafft hat?
> Wie viele Koi sind denn bei dir ca geschlüpft nur so über den Daumen?
> Hattest du sie separiert oder wuchsen sie in deinem Teich?



Santos, 
ich habe jedes Jahr 3 dicke fette laichende Koidamen .
Sobald es losgeht mit ablaichen, wird nicht mehr gefüttert,  und  wer nicht als Laich schon gefressen wird, hat dann die Chance  ein Fisch zu werden.
Minikoi habe ich hunderte , aber nur für kurze Zeit, die sind ruck-zuck alle wieder weg.
Frag mich nicht, wer die alle auffrißt . 

Hoffe jetzt, daß diese beiden Kleinen überleben. 
Außer diesen Beiden haben es bisher nur 3 Stück geschafft 3 Jahre alt zu werden .


----------



## santos (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo lucy, ab wann hast Du denn angefangen zu füttern?erst als die kleinen schwimmen konnten oder?


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

ja, die haben ja die ersten 2-3 Tage nur ,,rumgehangen" dann hab ich langsam angefangen


----------



## neuemmendorfer (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ja, die haben ja die ersten 2-3 Tage nur ,,rumgehangen" dann hab ich langsam angefangen



Kann man das auch auf 14-jährige Töchter übertragen? Nicht füttern wenn sie rumhängen.


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Klappt auch, allerdings kommen die irgendwann an und nerven, wenn man sie nicht mehr füttert...  Fische sterben dann still und leise einfach dahin


----------



## santos (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

So ein kurzer Bericht. Gestern fingen die Jungen ja an zu schlüpfen. Heute Morgen waren schon sehr viele mehr. Einige beginnen jetzt schon mit schwimmen. Sollte ich mit dem füttern warten,bis sie alle rumschwirren,oder schon heute?
denkt ihr,dass ein 112l Aquarium für die erste Zeit ausreichend ist?
Ja ich weiss es ist nicht viel jedoch denke ich,dass es am Anfang ausreicht oder?


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Leider überleben ja nicht alle Fischies die erste Zeit....  wenn sie größer werden kannst Du sie ja umsiedeln in ein größeres Behältnis ( Planschbecken etc..)  Füttern würd ich noch nicht


----------



## seppl (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo, habe auch mal Koi aufgezogen, von ca. 60 Stück sind 30 übrig geblieben, zwei habe ich selbst
behalten, den Rest verkauft. orange-gelb-schwarz und blau- schwarz etwas weiß. Laich bürste aus dem Teich in eine Wanne bis Koi geschlüpft sind 2008, dann über den Winter in ein Aquarium, im Frühjahr in eine Regentonne mit Filter und im Sommer in den Teich. Anbei Bilder. Seit dem habe ich es nicht mehr geschafft einen Laich zu erwischen. Hoffe auf dieses Jahr,
heute nur 9,2 Grad draußen und es schüttet. Bei mir ist och kein einziger kleiner Koi im Teich von selbst gewachsen oder übrig geblieben. Haben unseren Teich seit 2005. Wurden wahrscheinlich alle gefressen habe auch zwei Orfen im Teich die laichen jedes Jahr und es schwimmen keine kleine Orfen im Teich.
Zwei Nachzuchten von Koi im Bild der linke orange-gelb-schwarz und der rechte schwarz-blau-weiß

Grüße Marion


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Marion..

wir haben 7 Orfen von mittlerweile gut 40 cm...  bei uns gibts auch fast nix an Nachwuchs, wenn wir die Laichbürsten nicht rausnehmen.. aber das war für uns ja auch der Grund für Orfen...


----------



## wp-3d (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Santos,

Sie zehren ja noch vom Dottersack aber zum kennen lernen würde ich schon mal 1-2 Tröpfchen vom Eigelb hinzu geben. 
Als Zwischenmahlzeit kannst Du ab nächste Woche auch fein zerriebenes Flockenfutter anbieten.

Für den Anfang reicht das Aquarium, später sieht es [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16/]so[/URL] aus.


.


----------



## andreas1704 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo in die Runde der Hobbyzüchter ;-)
Also ich habe es letztes Jahr auch mal versucht. Von zich tausenden Eier,n habe ich etwa 120 durch bekommen. Die Verluste kamen durch Verpilzungen, unbefruchtete Eier, gegenseitiges auffressen der Jungtiere und welche die den Winter nicht überstanden haben. Nach ca. 6Tagen sind die kleinen damals geschlüpft. Nach 5 Tagen habe ich angefangen Eigelb zu Füttern. Nach ca. 3-4 Wochen habe ich dann gemahlenes Koifutter gefüttert. Die Aufzucht habe ich in solch einen 1000L-Kontainer betrieben (so ein Plasteding in ner Palette).
Im Spätherbst sind die kleinen dann in den Teich umgezogen.
Vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück, aber es sind wirklich ein paar sehr schöne dabei. (Shusui, Asagi, Kohaku, Kujaku und Sanke)


----------



## santos (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also in dem aquarium welches ich derzeit gebrauche sind jetzt so an die 100 koi. Zum grösste Teil hängen sie an der Scheibe,liegen am Boden oder hängen an den Pflanzen.
ein anderer Teil schwirrt durch Wasser und erlernt das schwimmen. Wenn ich später zu Hause bin,dann wollte ich mal 2-3 tröpfchen eigelb ins Wasser geben. Mal sehen ob welche durchkommen aber ich hoffe wirklich darauf.


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Tja, wenn ich wüsst, WAS es bei uns für Fischies sind...  sind halt Überraschungseier gewesen...  ich vermute immer noch Orfen..  aber wer weiss


----------



## santos (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Was denkst Du denn ab wann du sie Ca. Identifizieren kannst?
Bin auch mal gespannt was es bei dir wird. 
Was ist denn eigentlich bei den kleinen Babys so der Zeitpunkt wo es am kritischsten wird dass sie Überleben?


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

ich denke, der kritischste Zeitpunkt sind die ersten Tage nach dem SChlupf...   Identifizieren kann ich sie erst, wenns ,,Fische" sind und keine schwimmenden Kommas mehr


----------



## santos (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja,die kleinen zu identifizieren gestaltet sich schlicht unmöglich,da hast Du wohl recht.
also die ersten tropfen vom eigelb habe ich jetzt ins Wasser getan. Siehe da die ersten kleinen schwammen direkt in die Richtung. Also denke ich,dass sie es annehmen.


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

die meisten bei mir sind auch schon schwer hinterher.. hab mir noch extra Pulverfutter besorgt und Daphnien in rauen Mengen ( TK)  für später.........


----------



## santos (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Fressen denn deine schon Pulverfutter?
Also meine wissen anscheinend nichts damit anzufangen.
denke heute Mittag werde ich mal die Pflanzen und dir verpilzten Eier entfernen.oder denkt ihr die Pflanzen sollte ich als Versteckmöglichkeit drin lassen?


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

die aktiveren gehn ans Pulver genauso wie an das Ei....  ich hab ein paar Pflanzen drin weil die da gern dran hängen...  nun hab ich mir gerade nen Heizstab gekauft, denn wenns am WE so kalt werden soll so kann ich wenigstens die Temperatur gleich halten


----------



## santos (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja der heizstab ist bei mir schob von Anfang an im Einsatz. Werde gleich mal wieder füttern gehen und dann beobachten. Gut werde dann etwas __ wasserpest drin lassen,da hängen sie schön ab dran


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hab gerade mal ein Foto gemacht von meiner Bande...


----------



## santos (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Das sind ja.dann doch schon einige 
Auf wieviel grad hast du denn dein heizstab stehen?;


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

das sind lange nicht alle, das sind nur ca. 20-30% des NAchwuchses, den rest sieht ma halt nicht, wen ich noch weiter vom Becken weg geh zum Foto machen sieht man nix mehr...  den Heizstab hab ich noch nicht an, ich warte noch auf die Lieferung..  wenn er hoffentlich morgen da ist wird er so auf 18 Grad gestellt, denk ich


----------



## santos (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also ich habe meinen heizstab auf 20grad eingestellt. Eben war mal Reinigung des Beckens angesagt und da habe ich erst mal gesehen, wie viel Nachwuchs im Aquarium rumschwirrt, hatten die ganze zeit in den Pflanzen abgehangen.
Zudem habe ich noch extrem viel Nachwuchs im Regenfass, diese habe ich heute auch erst mal gesehen. Mal schauen wo mehr Nachwuchs durchkommt. Das Regenfass ist auf 22 grad gestellt und hat einen Sprudler drinne.
Im Aquarium ist nur ein heizstab und ein kleiner Filter, den ich am Wochenende noch erweitern möchte.


----------



## santos (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo, kurzer Stand der Dinge. Die kleinen sind noch recht zahlreich vertreten, einige sind leider gestorben,aber ich denke das gehört leider dazu. Derzeit füttere ich mit eigelb und etwas flockenfutter extra für die Aufzucht von jungfischen,dieses schnappen sich die aktiveren der koi auch schon reichlich. Das Wasser hat eine Temperatur von Ca. 20 Grad,mehr gibt mein heizstab bei den aussentemperaturen leider nicht her. Ein sprudled für ausreichende Belüftung ist verbaut und ein filter ist auch vorhanden.
jetzt Frage ich mich wann sollte ich denn die laichbürsten aus dem Becken nehmen,die kleinen suchen nämlich anscheinend sehr gerne Schutz darin.oder soll ich mal eine bürste rausnehmen und die andere noch drinnen lassen? Wenn ich die bürste entfernen sollte wie kann ich denn sicher gehen,dass keine jungfische mehr darin versteckt sind?


----------



## wp-3d (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Santos,

die Bürste kannst Du drin lassen, sie gibt keine Schadstoffe ab,
und gibt den Kleinen Sicherheit.


.


----------



## santos (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Vielen dank für deine schnelle Antwort Werner.
Ich werde sie dann vorerst mal drinnen lassen. Kannst Du mir sagen,ab wann die koi richtig aktiv werden?
Wie schnell wachsen denn die kleinen?


----------



## wp-3d (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Santos,

aktiv sind die Kleinen jetzt schon, nur sind sie klein und es fällt nicht so auf. 

Wachsen können sie schnell nur das Futter muss stimmen, Eigelb ist nur für die ersten Tage, 
danach deftiges Lebendfutter, jeder Züchter würde zum schnellen Wuchs Artemia salinia
und öfters Wasserwechsel empfehlen. 


.


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Santos,
die kleinen wachsen recht schnell, wenn du ihnen genügend optimale Nahrung gibst.
Frisch geschlüpte Artemia sind gut aber auch Kleinstlebewesen aus dem Teich.
Beide werden mit einem ganz feinem Sieb aus dem Wasser gefischt.

Du solltest langsam mit der Zucht von Wasserflöhen beginnnen. 
Die lassen sich recht gut in Regentonnen vermehren und sind bald eine gute Nahrungsquelle.


----------



## santos (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also ich konnte sie Grad mal etwas beobachten sie fühlen sich von der Taschenlampe angezogen 
Werde sann am Montag direkt kaufen gehen,gehen auch tiefgefrorene?
Wie oft sollte ich füttern und wie viel?


----------



## wp-3d (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Jörg,

ein Wasserfloh ist nur eine Nahrungsergänzung, 
durch seine Chitinhülle ist er ein natürlicher und nützlicher Ballaststoff für Fische 
aber kein nahrhaftes Aufzuchtfutter.

Ausgesiebte frisch geschlüpfte Daphnia ginge schon, 
aber da kommt eine Regentonnen-zucht für Koi schon sehr schnell an Grenzen.

Eine Alternative ist der Moina macrocopa, 
er braucht warmer Wasser, ist ziemlich klein,
aber bei Unkenntnis bricht die Zucht sehr schnell zusammen.

Hatte ich schon vor 15 Jahren auch oft an Züchter abgegeben, 

aber letztendlich geht nichts über Artemia salinia. 

. 


.


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ist dir gefrohrenes auch lieber wie frisches?
Artemia sind recht einfach in Salzwasser aufzuziehen. Diese lassen sich gut verfüttern.
Die Koi brauchen ausreichend Nahrung mehrmals täglich, das ist nicht immer einfach. 

Wasserflöhe sind eine gute Option für die größeren, da sie sich einfach züchten lassen ohne das Wasser zu belasten.


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

ich hab mir ne Dose Pulverfutter mit ARtemia besorgt, extra zur Aufzucht.... denn ich muss gestehen, ich hab nur Frostfutter ( WAsserwechsel mit Teichwasser, da ist evtl. auch was drin)  Artemiaeier muss ich besorgen.. die Frostigen sind zu gross...     hier im Eck kriegt  man ja nix zu kaufen.... :-(


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

also bei mir schwimmen mittlerweile alle schön.. fressen auch gut das Pulver- Aufzuchtfutter


----------



## santos (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also bei mir ist auch ein grossteil aktivier geworden und flitzen durchs Wasser. Füttere derzeit auch spezielles Aufzuchtflockenfutter, werde heute mal auf die Suche nach artemia gehen. Dann gibt es heute Mittag mal eine andere speise für die kleinen. Wie lange sollte ich diese denn füttern?


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

das würd ich davon abhängig machen, was sie fressen KÖNNEN, wenns MAul groß genug ist gibts was anderes


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Macht doch mal wieder Bilder von den Kleinen.
Ich hab schon ganz vergessen wie es aussieht so ein Gewusel zu haben  is schon bei mir so laaange her.


Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Mandy!
auf Seite 7 siehst Du ein Foto, so arg viel getan hat sich aber an der Größe bisher noch nicht


----------



## santos (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der kleinen...
Entwicklung schreitet voran...


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey Susanne,

die Bilder kenne ich ... wollte eigentlich paar Neue sehen 

@Santos,

Danke ... wie niedlich ... hach waren das Zeiten ...

  hier waren sie ca. 2Wochen alt
  und die waren wohl alle unterschiedlich alt.
Der Schwarz/Weiße hatte leider nicht überlebt  Schade.

Wenn das Wetter so unbeständig bleibt, wird bei mir dieses Jahr wohl nix mehr mit Nachwuchs 
Na dann muß ich mir eben immer wieder die Bildchen anschauen ...

Mandy


----------



## santos (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja da hast Du recht mit diesem Wetter wird es schwierig.Ich habe auch Probleme die wassertemparatur relativ stabil zu halten. Abend bzw. Nachmittags heizstab voll aufdrehen morgens wieder runter.... Wie alt waren denn die koi Ca auf deinem 2.Bild?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen mal noch nahaufnahmen zu tätigen.


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Was den kleinen sehr viel in Ihrer Entwicklung hilft ist Lebendfutter.
Zuerst Artemia und dann Wasserflöhe.
Danach kann ich das Aufzuchtfutter von Koi-Discount empfehlen.
Es gibt 3 Sorten auch als Sortiment, die für die verschiedenen Größen angepasst sind.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey santos,  ein genaues alter kann ich nicht sagen, irgendwie sind die unterschiedlich geschlüpft. vermutlich zw. 3 und 8 wochen. kommst auch noch dahin  . am spannendsten wird es,wenn sie eine grundfarbe und mögliche zeichnungen  erkennen lassen. ich beneide euch so . . .


----------



## santos (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja ich finde es auch wirklich extrem spannend. Gestern hatt. Ich einen kleinen geschöpft,der sah aus wie ein gelber asagi. So einer schwimmt im Teich bei mir rum. Versuche mal ein Bild von dem möglichen Vater zu machen. Weiss nämlich nicht,wie die genaue Bezeichnung von ihm ist.
Ich meine den koi in der Mitte des Bildes,der grad zum Futte. Schwimmt.Auf dem 2 Bild im Vordergrund Grad am abtauchen. Wie ist seine Bezeichnung weiss das jemand?


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Schlechtes Foto 
Könnte ein Asagi sein, bei dem allerdings das Blau nicht sonderlich intensiv ist.
Versuch doch mal bitte ein besseres Bild zu machen ...

In dem Babyalter kann man noch gar nicht sagen was es werden soll. Bei der Größe, sehen fast alle (so sah es zumindest bei mir aus) wie ein Doitsu aus.
Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass die Schuppen sich erst langsam an der Rückenflosse bilden und einfärben, was ihnen am Anfang fast alle das Aussehen eines Doitsu geben.

Abwarten und Tee trinken in 2 Wochen wirste mehr wissen 

Mandy


Mandy


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Das sind doch die gleichen Bilder, wie in dem "Frage-Was ist das für einer?"-Thread.

@-Santos

Ich weiß ja nicht welchen Fisch du nun meinst, aber in dem anderen Thread hat man schon gesagt, dass es sich um ein Mizuho-Ogon handeln müsste/könnte/sollte. Die Bilder dazu findest du im www, da wir leider noch keine eigenen Bidler für Lexikon haben. Wenn Du hier jetzt genau den gleichen Fisch als Vatertier für deine Jungen vermuten solltest, bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich diese entwickeln. Selbst dann, wird es schwer werden, einwandfrei zu beurteilen, ob es der Vater sein könnte.

Aber ein Asagi hat nach meiner bisherigen laienhaften Erfahrung keine Schuppenlinie auf dem Rücken und auch keine Seitenschuppenlinie. Ein Asagi hat einen blauen Rücken und organgene Seiten bzw. ein orangenen Unterbauch. Es gibt bei den Asagi aber auch noch weitere Farbvariationen, die aber von der Struktur und Optik schon irgendwie identisch sind. Nur die Farbe kann abweichen. Es gibt auch Asagi, die haben gar kein Orange mehr, jedoch gehören sie dann immer noch irgendwie zu Asagi.

ps allgemein: schön wäre es auch immer, wenn die Bilder richtig gedreht sind, macht das gucken einfacher :drunk


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Könnte ein Asagi sein



Eigentlich meinte ich Shusui und nicht Asagi ... ich sollte das Internet aus machen und nach Hause gehen 

Klar Zacky, 
das kann gar kein Asagi sein ...ein Asagi ist ja normalbeschuppt und der Koi auf dem Bild ist es nicht.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Na das macht ja nix,  bin ja auch noch da...den Shusui habe ich da auf den Bildern auch schon vermutet, nur habe ich bislang noch nicht gesehen, dass die blaue Schuppenlinie am Rücken so massiv verschwindet, sondern meistens das Rot/Orange verschwindet...vielleicht ist auch nur das Licht, was das so aussehen lässt, als wenn...

...letztendlich muss Santos mal sagen, welchen er genau meint und dann schauen wir noch mal, wenn die kleinen Fische größer sind...


----------



## santos (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also ich meinte den Gelb Schwarzen. Mir wurde ha gesagt,es sei ein mizuho ogon. Laut Bilder im www. Kommt das auch sehr nah dran. Er hat aber die Besonderheit,dass auch das Seitenlinienorgan sichtbar ist. Ist wie die schuppen am rücken tief schwarz.

Aber jetzt mal zum eigentlichen Thema. Habe gestern mal artemia angefangen zu züchten,heute gg. Abend waren welche geschlüpft,also direkt Feuer frei und ab zu den kleinen. Ich kann euch sagen,dieses Spektakel war sehenswert,plötzlich schossen die Jungen aus allen pflanzen und Ecken in Richtung der artemiawolke.

Die kleinen wachsen derzeit auch wirklich bemerkenswert von Tag zu Tag.


----------



## wp-3d (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



santos schrieb:


> Ich kann euch sagen,dieses Spektakel war sehenswert,plötzlich schossen die Jungen aus allen pflanzen und Ecken in Richtung der artemiawolke.





Hi Santos,

das wurde jetzt auch Zeit, min. 2x Täglich mit Artemia füttern, 
zwischendurch zerriebenes Flockenfutter und die Post geht jetzt erst richtig ab.

Einmal Wachstumsstörung bringt auf Dauer immer Wuchs-Störung.


.


----------



## santos (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Guten Morgen, wie sieht es bei all den Hobbyzüchtern aus?
also ich kann behaupten,dass sich die Jungen derzeit prächtig entwickeln,man kann ihnen förmlich zusehen beim wachsen. Man sieht jetzt schon Unterschiede im Bezug auf die Grösse. Wann beginnt denn ungefähr die Farbgebung? So nach Ca 3Wochen?
Ab wann sind denn die barteln sichtbar?


----------



## derseeberger (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Morgen

das letzte mal hatte ich 2009 richtig Nachwuchs

http://http://derseebergerkoi.beepworld.de/files/nachwuchs/09./nachwuchs091.jpg

im winter zu 10 ist mein scheinbar einziges potentes Mänchen an einer defekten Heizung
gestorben

die Jahre danach habe ich maximal 30-50 Jungtiere gesehen

Ich hoffe das dieses Jahr wieder etwas Mehr los ist zwei Männer sollten alt genug sein

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

bei mir wuselts auch kräftig...  da ich bei uns nicht weiß, WAS sich da fischiges entwickelt bin ich gerade schwer gespannt... aber zur Zeit kann man da ja nen Koi nicht von ner __ Orfe unterscheiden....


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hab gerade mal ein Foto gemacht


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey Susanne,

die sehen gut aus 

Oh jeeee ... stellt Euch mal vor, die kommen fast alle durch 
Was wollt ihr Beiden denn mit so viel Koinachwuchs anstellen? 


Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Mandy *g*  ich weiß ja gar nicht, was es genau ist..  zu 80% sinds Orfen oder Goldis....    ich hab hier im Eck aber nen Zoofachhändler, bei dem hab ich schon öfters NAchwuchs ( auch aus Aquarien) meist gegen Futter etc. getauscht...


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also Susanne, da haste ja richtig Glück, egal was es für Fische werden 
Bei mir wollte damals niemand meine Goldfische haben ... und die waren so schööön. 
Die Zoogeschäfte haben alle gesagt sie dürften das nicht.
Prima wenn das bei Dir geht ... da mußte Dir ja keine Gedanken weiter machen 

Na mal sehen was es wird ... in paar Wochen werden wir das sehen.

Hach ist das spannend ... immer schön weiter berichten und knipsen 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

aktuelles Fischi- Foto


----------



## derseeberger (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo

bei mir ging es gestern aben auch langsam los und heute Morgen dann rege weiter.

 

 

 

 

Mal Sehen wie es weiter geht und ob am 15. schon Koi zu Sehen sind.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey Susanne,

der Rechte hat schon einen roten Fleck ... das wird bestimmt ein Kohaku 


@ Thomas,

na dann bin ich neugierig was bei Dir wieder alles raus kommt ... 
Irgendwie hast Du immer Glück mit den Varietäten 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

@ Mandy

die ,,Mama" ist ein richtig schöner Kohaku, mit nem fast perfekten Kreis auf dem Kopf.. bon mal gespant.. unsrer hat noch nen roten Fleck auf der Oberlippe, hat was von Lippenstift


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> unsrer hat noch nen roten Fleck auf der Oberlippe, hat was von Lippenstift


Oh, ein kuchibeni kohaku . . . schön.
Dann wird der nachwuchs bestimmt so schön wie die mama 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Bin mal gespannt, was aus den ganzen Fischies so wird..


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

UPDATE:   es sind tatsächlich Fische ;-)


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> UPDATE:   es sind tatsächlich Fische ;-)


 . . .meine sind die nacht alle geschlüpft und kleben noch an den wänden 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Morgen

Laich ist auch keiner mehr zu Sehen, habe aber noch keine Jungkoi entdeckt .

Hariwake wird gejagt von Oshiba ;Asagi und Yamabuki .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



derseeberger schrieb:


> Laich ist auch keiner mehr zu Sehen, habe aber noch keine Jungkoi entdeckt .



Also entweder haben die gut Hunger gehabt oder der liebe Thomas brauch mal eine Brille 

Kannst ja welche von mir haben ...
Hab das Quarantänebecken voll 

Mandy


----------



## santos (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo an Alle, wollte euch mal auf den aktuellen Stand der Dinge bei mir bringen.
Zunächst einmal eine schlechte Nachricht einige Jungtiere fielen den Libellenlarven zum Opfer, diese sind wohl mit der __ Wasserpest ins Hälterungsbecken gelangt, aber nicht so schlimm, hatte ja ei Regenfass und 2 Aquarien in Gebraucht. Es ist noch mehr wie genug Nachwuchs da.
Hier mal ein Paar Bilder der Kleinen.

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch an Euch, ist es möglich, dass ein Teil der koi schon jetzt Schwarz wird? Oder waren da evtl. die Goldfische mit involviert?

@Mandy weisst du jetzt schon in was für eine Richtung dein Nachwuchs geht? Sind es Koi?


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Santos,

das sind wohl eher Koi, denn wenn ich richtig aufgepasst habe, sind Goldfischbabies schwarz und Koibabies gelb.

Man möge mich berichtigen, wenn ich dummes Zeug schwätze


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Christine... also bei uns gabs letztes Jahr Goldi- NAchwuchs, da waren etliche von ANfang an gelb....oder weiß


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Siehste, da geht es schon los. Nicht mal auf Goldfische ist Verlass 
Dann muß der Santos halt Barteln suchen.


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

ist glaub ich eh zuverlässiger ;-)


----------



## wp-3d (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



blumenelse schrieb:


> das sind wohl eher Koi, denn wenn ich richtig aufgepasst habe, sind Goldfischbabies schwarz





das stimmt schon,
bei dem normalen __ Goldfisch gibt es dunkle Nachkommen.

Bei Goldfischzuchtformen wie __ Shubunkin und Sarasa sind die Jungtiere hell mit Farbklecksen.


.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey santos,

Ich hab nur koi . . .also ist der nachwuchs auch koi 
Also meine sind jetzt schon unterschiedlich gefärbt.
Da gibt es schon gelbe,weiße,dunkle und durchsichtige mit dunklem rückenstreifen 

Mandy


----------



## santos (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey ab was für einer Grösse kann ich denn barteln erkennen? Also meine sind im grossteil gelb,einige sind gelb mit schwarzen flecken und andere sind recht dunkel.


----------



## karlethecat (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo ihr, 

ich hab' vor kurzem in einem Buch gelesen dass man Inzucht definitiv vermeiden sollte. Wenn ich das so lese, dann läuft doch früher oder später bei euch alles darauf raus .. ist dann ja völlig unkontrollierbar wer da mit wem und wie oft. 

Wie seht ihr das? Wäre es nicht "sinnvoller" (sorry) wenn aus den Jungtieren nix wird?


----------



## wp-3d (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



karlethecat schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich hab' vor kurzem in einem Buch gelesen dass man Inzucht definitiv vermeiden sollte.





Hallo Marc,

wie wurden z.B. deine Goldfische gezüchtet?  



.


----------



## karlethecat (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

... in dem Buch geht es um (gesunde) Koi  

Ich persönlich habe bei Nachbarn erlebt was z.B. passiert wenn bei Meerschweinchen Inzucht betrieben wird. Das willst du nicht genau wissen was da irgend wann kurz das Licht der Welt erblickt hatte.


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Marc.. bei uns ist garantiert keine ,,gefährliche" Inzucht drin...   unsre Koi sind aus allen Ecken zusammengewürfelt.. direkte verwandtschaft eher unwarscheinlich.. aber im Prinzip hättest Du Recht, wenn jemand immer Jungtiere behalten würde, dann mit diesen und den Elterntieren immer wieder paaren würde gäbs irgendwann immer häufiger gesundheitliche Probleme, aber da ein Koi ETWAS anders aufgebaut ist als z. B. ein Meerwutz, sind dort ,,Inzuchtsprobleme" nicht so schnell zu erwarten......    andererseits: wer behält dauernd Jungkoi und vermehrt dann dauernd so weiter??  Eigentlich niemand...  meist kauft man sich mal nen neuen Koi dazu, der einem gefällt und gibt die Jungkoi ab...  oder behält ein paar vom Nachwuchs, der sich aber dann ja nicht zwingend mit seiner ,,Mutter" paart, gibt ja meist noch andre Koi....  also ganz realistisch ist ein Inzucht,,problem" im Gartenteich nicht wirklich zu erwarten


----------



## santos (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Guten Morgen,also meine koi sind jetzt Ca. 4 Wochen alt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen,wieso der grossteil immernoch die meiste Zeit am Boden ist? Flockenfutter wird erst aufgenommen,wenn es absinkt.
Und noch was die koidame die abgelaicht hat ist ein butterflykoi,werden jetzt alle nachkommen Butterflykoi?


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Santos

wenn man den Mendel'schen Gesetzen glauben mag nur ein Teil, allerdings tragen die das Gen in sich und es kann später bei deren NAchkommen wieder hervortreten.....


----------



## santos (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo was meint ihr sind es koi??


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Santos,

auf alle Fälle sind es Fische....

Geh doch mal auf Bartel-Suche, dann hast Du Gewissheit! Auch den Fotos erkenne ich keine.

Weiter viel Spaß als Koi(?)-Papa!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## santos (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja das würde ich ja machen,aber dafür bräuchte ich ja derzeit noch eine Lupe,denn die wären bzw. Sind ja noch nicht zu sehen mit dem blossen Auge 

@ mandy hast Du aktuelle Bilder?


----------



## wusi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also meiner Meinung nach sind das auf jeden Fall Koi. Zumindest sieht unser Nachwuchs auch immer so aus. 
Heuer sind meine allerdings viel später dran im Vergleich zu euch. Die sind jetzt erst mit Mühe als Lebewesen zu erkennen, also noch recht durchsichtig. Schwimmende Augen sozusagen...


----------



## santos (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Habt ihr auch ab und an mal richtig dunkle kleine koi dabei? Die machen mich ein wenig stutzig


----------



## derseeberger (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Bei mir sind die Kleinen auch erst 6-8mm 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

meine ,,was-auch-immer" sind auch noch winzig....  allerdings stechen so ein paar Brocken raus...


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Na meine sind auch noch lütt,da würdeste nicht viel sehen.
Auf jeden fall sind es schon bedeutend weniger geworden.
Ich schau mal das ich die tage paar bilder machen kann 
Momentan bin ich voll im bau und buddelstress. Hab nämlich einen mini vom familienfest mitgebracht. Der muß erst eingebuddelt werden.

Mandy

Ps: meine wollen kein eigelb


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> . Hab nämlich einen mini vom familienfest mitgebracht. Der muß erst eingebuddelt werden.



Mandy? Du vergräbst ein Auto im Garten? 

Scherzle gmacht...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

 . . . 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

was Ihr so alles bei Familienfesten findet......  ich finde da immer nur Verwandtschaft, bei denen einem dann immer wieder einfällt, warum man die sonst nie besucht


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ...bei denen einem dann immer wieder einfällt, warum man die sonst nie besucht



Ohh nein ... so eine Verwandtschaft habe ich nicht. Davon abgesehen sind eh nur noch meine Eltern und mein/e Onkel/Tante übrig ... das wars dann.
[OT]Um jetzt mal kurz abzuschweifen vom eigentlichen Thema ... mein Onkel muß aus gesundheitlichen Gründen seinen Garten im Herbst abgeben ... da durfte ich Pflanzen ausbuddeln und habe auch den Miniteich mitnehmen dürfen. Ich wollte meinen "Tümpel" zwar anders machen, aber ich werde den Mini in Ehren halten ...
[/OT]

Um wieder IT zu werden ... ich habe ein paar Bildchen von meinem Nachwuchs gemacht und in meinem Thread eingestellt 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

hab eben nen Einsatz für den Teich gebaut, denn im Aquarium hat das Wasser schon 30 Grad....   so haben sies kühler


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey susanne,

Das sieht gut aus. Was für material hast du genommen?
Ich hatte noch pollenvlies übrig.
Für fliegengaze sind meine noch zu lütt.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Fliegengaze ist bei mir auch noch zu groß,. hab mir beim DM
 Wäschebeutel geholt und 2 zusammengenäht..


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

 selbst ist die frau 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

..bin eh ne Basteltrine..


----------



## derseeberger (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Die arme kleine Yamabukidame wird von 4 Männern durch den Teich gejagt.

2 Sanke, 1 Yamabuki und ein Asagi .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey thomas,

Schon wieder? 
Ist der abstand nicht bissel kurz 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

nee sind doch nie die selben Mädchen und die Männer sind doch immer G...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

so, nun wird eng hier.. heut morgen hat tatsächlich Jerry abgelaicht.....  bin mir also ziemlich sicher, das ich JETZT Koilaich habe.. mal schaun was draus wird


----------



## willi1954 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Moin

ich hab (noch) keinen Koilaich, dafür laichen gerade meine __ Goldschleie ab. Und meine Kois freuen sich über die
plötzlichen Leckerbissen. Sie sind pausenlos den Schleien auf der Spur und lutschen jeden einzelnen Pflanzen Stengel ab. Sitzen am rand im Flachwasser und lauern der Dinge die noch kommen.

 

Liebe Grüsse Willi


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Bei mir sind seit heute hunderte an Mini-Koi am Teichrand, 3 mm lang ca, sehr zur Freude
und Freßlust der lieben Verwandschaft


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

und da hast Du keine Muttergefühle uns ,,rettest" welche? ;-)


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

*Nein* ich warte ab, was von ganz alleine übrig bleibt.
Vom letzten Jahr sind es zwei !!


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

die natürliche Auslese


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey ihr mamas und papas,

Gibts mal wieder paar aktuelle koibabybilder?

Alternativ sind auch die von goldorfen gern gesehen 

Ich hab heute meinen bisherigen favoriten gesehen. Ein wunderschönes koibaby 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Foto, Mandy, Foto! Nur den Mund wässrig machen gilt nicht...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Geht nicht vom handy, gibts aber die tage . . .nur in meinem thread 
Hier sind andere am drücker 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

das Foto ist etwas bescheiden, aber geht gerade nicht besser


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

...*freu* in den Eiern sin AUgen, also endlich Koinachwuchs


----------



## santos (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Länge habe ich nichts hören lassen,sorry dafür aber hier ein paar aktuelle Infos : Farben entwickeln sich der kleinste koi ist nun Ca 1,5 cm und der grösste Ca 5cm 
aber genug dazu hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

5cm? Nicht schlecht.
Mein größter hat schätzungsweise 2,5-3cm.
Was gibts bei dir jetzt zu futtern?

Mandy


----------



## santos (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also als Futter gibt es bei mir derzeit noch spezielles anzuchtfutter (Phase 1 ) für koinachwuchs habe ich mir bei einem koihändler gekauft. Aber ab Morgen gibt es die Phase 2 sowie zerkleinertes koifutter. Da sind sie ganz wild drauf. Ausserdem steht am Wochenende der Umzug in ein grösseres Becken an.
was fütterst Du denn?


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Santos,

blöde Frage.... Was machst du denn mit dem ganzen Nachwuchs, wenn jetzt so viele durchkommen?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## derseeberger (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Auch wieder ein Pic


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Bei mir gibts mückenlarven, ab und zu paar wasserflöhe (die vermehren sich leider sehr langsam) und gemahlenes koifutter.
Allerdings lassen sie das alles links liegen.
Hängen meistens am beckenrand und grasen die algen ab . . . während das lebendfutter um sie rum wuselt.
Versteh einer die fische 

Mandy


----------



## santos (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Holger,also ich habe einige Leute im BekanntenKreis die welche haben möchten,den Rest werde ich dann verkaufen. Aber mal abwarten wie viele den Winter überleben.


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hängen meistens am beckenrand und grasen die algen ab . . . während das lebendfutter um sie rum wuselt.
> Versteh einer die fische



Mandy,
schau dir Nachts mit einer Taschenlampe mal das ganze Lebendfutter an, was zwischen den Algen wuselt. 
Sobald sie groß genug sind (Augengröße=Futtergröße) werden die ganz schnell was anderes und viel davon brauchen.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey jörg,

Genau das hab ich gemacht. Und da hab ich gesehen das es sie nicht interessiert.

Mandy


----------



## santos (31. Juli 2013)

Update :
Hier ein paar Bilder der kleinen, konnte nicht jeden einzelnen fotografieren.
Qualität ist leider nur mittelmäßig.

Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand welche Art es werden könnte ;-)

Hier weitere Bilder 

Kann leider nur immer ein Bild anhängen 

Hier ein weiteres

Bekko ?


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ooooch ... da bin ich ja richtig neidisch ... sind die süssssssss :knuddel

Bild 1: kann man noch nicht sagen, der war sicher mal schwarz
Bild 2: Shiro Utsuri (sollte aber später am Kopf auch noch ein schwarzes "V" bekommen, würde ich jetzt fast als "Tategoi" einstufen)
Bild 3: ein Tancho Kohaku (is der goldig)
Bild 4: wenn die Farbe bleibt, was ich nicht glaube, ist es ein Yellow Hariwake. Aber Rot sieht bei solch kleinen Fischen noch aus wie Gelb oder Orange, das wird erst später.
Wird es rot, wird es ein Kohaku
Bild 5: Bekko ist möglich, ich tippe aber auch eher auf einen Shiro Utsuri. 
Ein Bekko hat einzelne verteilte dunkle Schuppen. der hier hat richtige Flecken.

Bei einem Shiro Utsuri ist eine wechselseitige Farbgebung erwünscht. Sprich, was auf der einen Seite der Rückenflosse weiß ist, sollte auf der anderen Schwarz sein.
Sozusagen negativ gespiegelt 

Niedliche Kerle ... würde ich sofort adoptieren 

Mandy

PS: mein Favorit: Bild 2 ... das wird ein toller __ Hecht ... ähm , nö ... ein toller Koi


----------



## santos (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Vielen herzlichen dank Handy, wenn du Lust hast sende ich noch weitere Bilder so Ca. 30-40 hätte ich noch im Becken schwimmen 
Ja auf Bild 2 ist wirklich echt schön,vor allem aber einer der dicksten und grössten
Ich __ senke mal noch einen möglichen tancho,habe ich noch auf dem Handy .
Sorry Bild kann ich über das Handy nicht hochladen. 
versuche es aber weiter 

Habe noch weitere 2.
Der 2. ( naturfarbe ) ist etwas seltsam :-(


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



santos schrieb:


> ... wenn du Lust hast sende ich noch weitere Bilder so Ca. 30-40 hätte ich noch im Becken schwimmen



Oh jaaa ... bitte ... 
Aber bitte so, dass man sie auch vergrößern kann. Die letzten Bilder kann man nicht erkennen  Da brauch ich ja ne Lupe ...



santos schrieb:


> Habe noch weitere 2. Der 2. ist etwas seltsam



??? Wie ist das zu verstehen? Erklär mal ...

Mandy


----------



## santos (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Der koi auf Bild 2 hat etwas seltsame Farben sieht eher aus wie ein naturkarpfen...

Kann man die Bilder wirklich nicht vergrößern?

denke jetzt gehts....


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Jetzt gehts mit dem vergrößern.

Aber diesmal sind sie unscharf  Bis auf den naturfarbenen.
Der sieht aus wie ein Spiegelkarpfen ... aber hübsche Beschuppung.
Warte mal ab, der wird sich bestimmt noch verändern.

Der kleine Tancho, hat der einen schwarzen Fleck am Schwanzansatz? Wenn ja, dann ist das ein Tancho Sanke.
Der gelb/weiße ist klar ... bleibt er so ist er ein Hariwake, wird da rot draus, dann Kohaku.
Aber der erste ... phüüü ... das ist zu unscharf ... außer schwarz/weiß kann man nix erkennen.

Du hast echt tolle Babys ... 
Wie alt sind die jetzt?

Mandy


----------



## santos (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Sie sind Ende Mai geschlüpft. Ja dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Vielleicht versuche ich später noch ein paar Bilder zu schießen, dann darfst du mir gerne wieder helfen


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*



santos schrieb:


> Vielleicht versuche ich später noch ein paar Bilder zu schießen, dann darfst du mir gerne wieder helfen



Na gerne doch ...  Deine Kleinen sind einfach zu niedlich 

Mandy


----------



## santos (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo, an Alle.
Zuerst mal sorry für die verspäteten Bilder, jedoch habe ich derzeit einige gesundheitliche Probleme.

aber genug gejammert, hier die Bilder. Ich hoffe man kann sie erkennen, denn die Spiegelung der Sonne machte mir das fotografieren schwer


----------



## Moonlight (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey Santos,

 tolle Babies ...

1. Kohaku
2. Shiro Utsuri
3. evtl. Ochiba Shigure
4. Orenji Ogon
5. Hi Utsuri

Sag mal, bei der Artenvielfalt frage ich mich was Du alles für Varietäten im Teich hast und was Du gemacht hast, dass so toller Nachwuchs rauskommt 

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hi Mandy, 

hat ein Shiro Utsuri einen roten Kopf?

Ich glaub, das bei der Grösse eine Artenbestimmung noch ziemliche Kaffeesatzleserei ist.
Aber schmucke Kerlchen sind es, keine Frage.

LG Willi


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Bin zwar nicht Mandy, aber NEIN...ein Shiro-Utsuri mit roten Kopf wäre dann ein Tancho-Sanke


----------



## Moonlight (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Wo bitte hat der denn einen roten Kopf?  
Der ist zwar nicht schneeweiß, aber das, kriegen selbst nur die wenigsten guten Züchter hin.
Oftmals sind die Köpfe eher hautfarben ... 

Trotzdem ist das so wie er jetzt ist, ein Shiro Utsuri ... 

Mandy


----------



## santos (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo, also an Varitäten habe ich einige im Teich.
Ich habe nichts speziel gemacht, eigentlich der Natur freien Lauf gelassen und dann abgewartet.
Einzigstes Hilfsmittel waren 2 Ablaichbürsten.
Ich bin mal gespannt was noch so heraus kommt.

Meine Koi hatten vor ca. 10 Tagen wieder abgelaicht, jedoch habe ich den gesamten Laich im Teich gelassen, denn sonst hätte ich auf einmal wieder so viel Nachwuchs und die Kleinen müssen ja auch irgendwo unterkommen, das wird bei 40 Stück schon schwer genug 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Was denkt ihr ab welcher Grösse sie in den grossen Teich können?


----------



## Moonlight (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Meine haben mit 4 monaten mit den großen zusammen gefressen und mit 2 monaten waren sie mutig genug sich zu den großen zu gesellen.
Ich denke mal ab 5-6cm passiert da nix mehr.
Zumindest war es bei mir so 

Mandy


----------



## misudapi (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hallo Leute, 
habe ich das richtig verstanden? Ihr lasst die Fische ihre Partner selber aussuchen und last euch überraschen was da raus kommt? So zu sagen" Überraschungeier"? Aber wie läuft es dann mit den Farben. Irgendwann  tauch doch dann bestimmt die ursprünliche Grundfrabe wieder auf.
Ich komme aus den Wellensittich -Zucht. Dort wird streng selektiert. Statt Flossen gibt es Federn, aber die strenge Einteilung der Zeichnungen und Farben ist wie bei den Kois. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## santos (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Also du hast das teilweise richtig verstanden. Einige Leute selektieren und separieren ihre Koi in der Paarungszeit, ich hingegen habe es einfach beim Zufallsprinzip gelassen.


----------



## misudapi (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Ja , Hallo
das gibt aber dann viele "Ahs" und "Ohs".
In den Züchterkreisen wurden solche Leute immer als Tier-Liebhaber bezeichnet und nicht als Züchter. Aber die hatten immer mehr Spaß mit den Nachwuchs als wir Züchter.
Aber darauf kommt es ja auch an. Süß sind deine Fischle auf jeden fall.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey Susanne,

wir sind auch alle keine Züchter ... wir sind Hobbyisten, die ihren Lieblingen den Spaß im Frühling gönnen und aus dem Ergebnis einfach versuchen das Beste draus zu machen 

Ich hab das dieses Jahr zum Beispiel das erste Mal gemacht.

Wenn ich besser ausgerüstet wäre, würde ich das sogar noch mal machen ... 

Du züchtest Vögel? Zeig doch mal paar. Meine Nachbarn haben auch Sittiche im Freigehege.

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben abgelaicht*

Hey santos,

Wie siehts denn mit deinem nachwuchs aus?
Gibts mal wieder bilder und koivarietäten zu bestimmen  ?!

Mandy


----------

